# Frustmeldung -  fast gelöst

## scurrell

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Daran, dass du nicht das Handbuch liest, sei dir wärmstens ans Herz gelegt.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Py

 

Selbst wenn man dies beherzigt, ist man sehr schnell frustiert, da die Handbücher unbrauchbar sind. 

Selbst wenn man die geniale Idee hat, sich mit den englischen Handbüchern zu beschäftigen, stellt man das selbe fest.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> @scurell: Das ist schon harter Tobak, den du hier ablieferst.
> 
> ... dass ich mich wirklich fragen muss, ob du hier wirklich nach Lösungen suchst oder einfach nur trollen willst. 
> 
> .

 

Nein, ich bin kein Troll.

Gut, meine Beiträge sind wirr, durcheinander, konfus und abschweifend. Aber ich hau euch ja auch keine 20 posts am Tag um die Ohren.

Außerdem bin ich ( von der falschen Voraussetzung ) ausgegegangen, daß es für euch, die ihr gentoo beherrscht, informativ wäre,

mit welchem sich ein Neuankömmling zu beschäftigen hat, der gerade erst mit linux, insbesondere mit gentoo, angefangen hat,

um diese Probleme zu lösen.

-------------------------------------

Aktuelle Änderungen im Handbuch: ( könnte vielleicht hier, relativ weit oben eingefügt werden )

eth0/enp3s0 outdated https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

alsaconf outdated https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

x-server outdated https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration ( Überarbeitung erforderlich, Kerneleinstellungen 3.12.13 nicht vorhanden 

Ist ja nicht nur für mich, auch für andere Neuankömmlinge.

Weil, gentoo ohne Serverkontakt funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

------------------------------------

Jetzt hab ich mir also nochmal die aktuelle stage3 heruntergeladen und auch portage-latest.

Bin mit genkernel nach den o.g. docs vorgangen.

/dev/sdc5 is not a valid root device ( -dev-sdc5 ist ext4 )

( tanz im Dreieck ) [img=https://www.dropbox.com/s/txwolj5c27q7de8/a_icon11_f935d826.gif]

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Leute bleibt cool.
> 
> Ein falsch gesetzter Post sollte jetzt kein Problem darstellen, weder für das Thema noch für das Forum.
> 
> Ich finde, so etwas muss man ertragen können - und als Troll würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen, er lent noch 

 

Danke. Dachte das gehört zusammen.

Außerdem hab ich 'ne Körperpsychose. Und um den Quatsch muß ich mich auch noch kümmern.

Und ich hab keine Hektik. Bin ja Rentner deswegen und hab viel Zeit. Eine gentoo-Installation als Weihnachtsgeschenk wäre schon schön.

Jedenfalls werde ich versuchen meine Abschweifungen in Zukunft zu vermeiden

Und ich werd solange an dem Keks rumknabbern, bis ich ihn runtergeschluckt hab.

----------------------------------

Wunschgemäß geändert

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zudem ist dein genantes Zitat so nicht korrekt zitiert - der letzte Absatz stammt nicht von mir. Wäre schön wenn du es noch korrigieren würdest.
> 
> 

 Last edited by scurrell on Wed Jul 23, 2014 6:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo scurrell,

und einmal im Ferienlager, da fiel mir ein Ahorn-Blatt auf den Kopf. Ich wusste das es ein Ahorn-Blatt war, da ich die Blätter kenne. Ich finde die Blätter sogar schöner als die Haselnussblätter. Was aber gar nicht geht sind Birkenblätter das ist aber nicht so wichtig. Aktuell oberwichtig ist: Wie findet das Eichhörnchen seine Nüsse wieder und wie lernt es richtig suchen.

Das Eichhörnchen wird sich doch nicht an Birkenblätter orientieren. Die mag ich nämlich nicht. Außerdem habe ich einen Silberblick, um den muss ich mich auch noch kümmern.

usw. ...

scurrell, merkste selbst oder?

Nicht? Dann vergleiche doch bitte dein Thema mit bspw. diesem hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-990256.html

oder

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-989038.html

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Selbst wenn man dies beherzigt, ist man sehr schnell frustiert, da die Handbücher unbrauchbar sind. 
> ...

 

Ja nee ist klar... und bei mir kam die gute Fee nächtens heimlich durch das Fenster hineingeflogen und hat mir gentoo auf die Platte gezaubert.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe mir eben noch einmal die komplette "scurrell - Season" reingezogen. War irgendwie unterhaltsam - aber auch traurig.

Ist nicht einfach der Zeitpunkt gekommen an dem du dir einen der vielen guten Ratschläge zu Herzen nimmst statt sie hier aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen zu zitieren?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Bitte keine weiteren >-)))))-°> füttern. Auch sie haben ihren Stolz...

----------

## musv

.oO(Warum wohl das Diskussionsforum Diskussionsforum heißen möge?)

----------

## ChrisJumper

scurrell als ich Gentoo das erste mal installierte war es glaube ich 2003 oder 2004. Da waren die Handbücher schon irgendwie das Beste im damaligen Internet. Egal bei welchem Problem von Linux und dessen Software Lösungen fand ich immer bei Gentoo.

Aktuell ist es aber anders. Die Handbücher sind veraltet. Die Wikis mehr oder weniger auch. das offizielle Wiki unter wiki.gentoo.org ist noch ziemlich gut.

Jetzt kommt aber der Kniff. Das ganze Thema ist wohl eher Zweispaltig. Die meisten hier haben sich bestimmt vor Gentoo schon mit diversen anderen Dingen beschäftigt. Entweder Computer, Informatik, Linux oder beherrschen auch die englischen Fremdsprache. Daher behaupte ich das es ihnen schon leichter fällt wenn die Gentoonier auch das Internet bemühen um sich eine Lösung von Ubuntu, Archlinux oder den vielen anderen Seiten zusammen zu finden.

Doch genau das ist der Punkt. Viele vergessen wie es ist wenn man Umsteigt und sehr viele Fragen und Eindrücke auf einen niederprasseln. Besonders Anpassungsfähig sind hier viele aber auch nicht, das sieht man bei emotionalen Diskussionen wie Systemd.

Lasse dir davon den Spaß an der Technik nicht nehmen. Das A und O bei den Programmen ist natürlich verstehen wie die Programme funktionieren und Konfiguriert werden. Letztlich finden sich hilfreiche Informationen auf der Projektseite, in der Manual Page oder aus der Fehlermeldung heraus. Die letzten male hatte ich aber immer sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Dokumentation aus dem englischen Archlinux. Aber ja das kommt alles nicht von Heute auf Morgen und erfordert wirklich viel Zeit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt bei diesen Posts, die ich gelesen habe, einfach nicht erkennen kann, wo da dein Problem liegt und wie man dir helfen kann.

Die Dokumentation unter www.gentoo.org ist zu 90% grenzwertig. Veraltet und deshalb meistens unbrauchbar. Man sollte sie entweder aktualisieren oder entfernen. Es gibt aber inzwischen ein sehr brauchbares Wiki, was aktuell und wirklich gut ist. Mir wurde da in der letzten Zeit immer geholfen. Und das Handbuch ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, der ist bei Gentoo definitiv falsch. Ich kann mich noch gut an meine erste Installation erinnern. CPU mit einem Kern und 400 Mhz. Da habe ich eine Woche kompiliert. Und dann lief es nicht. Ich stellte dann fest, dass ich mich an einigen Stellen vertippt hatte. Also noch mal alles in Ruhe neu gemacht und dann hatte ich es.

Geh jeden Schritt ganz in Ruhe durch. Und wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann schreib doch genau, hier ist der und der Punkt und ich weiß nicht, was das soll. Dann findet sich da was. Aber nicht: Es geht einfach nichts. Alles Mist.

----------

## gendjaral

Meinen beiden vor-postern ist wenig hinzuzufügen.

Trotzdem möchte ich abermals eine Lanze "für das Handbuch" brechen.

Bitte zeigt mir doch auf, was genau im Folgendem Handbuch dermaßen Falsch ist, dass dies den Titel "unbrauchbar" verdient?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

----------

## scurrell

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Es gibt aber inzwischen ein sehr brauchbares Wiki, was aktuell und wirklich gut ist. Mir wurde da in der letzten Zeit immer geholfen. Und das Handbuch ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.

 

Hättest du da vielleicht einen link dazu ?

/dev/sdc5 is not a valid root device -> geht doch gar nicht

----------

## kurisu

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Bitte zeigt mir doch auf, was genau im Folgendem Handbuch dermaßen Falsch ist, dass dies den Titel "unbrauchbar" verdient?
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

 

So recht nachvollziehen kann ich das auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich beziehen sich deine zwei Vorposter auf das deutsche Handbuch, das im Gegensatz zum Original etwa noch nicht auf Grub2 und die Predictable Network Interface Names aktualisiert worden ist. Aber selbst in diesem Fall ist das Prädikat unbrauchbar wohl reichlich unangemessen.

----------

## scurrell

@gendjaral: Birkenblättern soltest du wirklich aus dem Weg gehen. Die lösen allergische Reaktionen aus.

Bei Ahornblättern ist das nicht der Fall.

Und danke für deine Links, wie man Probleme ordentlich löst. Gut, das geht zwar über meine Hutschnur. 

Man lernt ja nicht nur, indem man gentoo (versucht) zu installieren. Man lernt ja auch, indem man sich im Forum engagiert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aktuelle Änderungen im Handbuch: ( könnte vielleicht hier, relativ weit oben eingefügt werden )
> 
> eth0/enp3s0 outdated https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade
> ...

 

Aber wer könnte dies einbringen ?

Ich glaub, ich brauch mal ne Pause.

Und nach 25.769 gefühlten Neuinstalllationen, sollte ich das doch drauf haben.

/dev/sdc5 is not a valid root device.

Gut, daß alsa nicht läuft. Daß X sich nicht konfiguren läßt. Meine Probleme.

Aber in ne Konsole sollte ich doch booten können.

Hauptsache, die schaltet nicht wieder auf MAXIMUM resolution um sondern nimmt meine 1024x768 Eistellung von grub.

Denn bei 2048 x irgendwas, kann ich auf nem 17' Zoller nichts mehr erkennen.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Beamer 2x3m anschaffen. ( Gibt's bei Conrad für lockere 149,- € )

---------------------------------

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Das mit dem automatischen erkennen des Root-Dateisystems läuft meiner Meinung nach schon seit längerem nicht mehr ganz Rund. Ich habe mit der Kerneloption "rootfstype" angefangen als ich im Kernellog feststellen musste das der Kernel meine ext4 als eine ext2 mountete. 

 

Yup, bei Puppy haben die Partitionen auch andere Bezeichnungen.

sda ist sdc, sdb ist sda und sdc ist sdb

---------------------------

Und jetzt, installier mal.

Bedenke, ich komm von win. Da gibt es ide 0,0 und ide 1,0 und ide 2,0

Und natürlich 0,5 = /mnt/gentoo ( ist extendended partition )

----------

## Klaus Meier

wiki.gentoo.org. Bekommt man ganz einfach, indem man bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl einfach wiki und gentoo eintippt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *scurrell wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   
> 
> PS: Das mit dem automatischen erkennen des Root-Dateisystems läuft meiner Meinung nach schon seit längerem nicht mehr ganz Rund. Ich habe mit der Kerneloption "rootfstype" angefangen als ich im Kernellog feststellen musste das der Kernel meine ext4 als eine ext2 mountete.  
> 
> Yup, bei Puppy haben die Partitionen auch andere Bezeichnungen.
> ...

 

Und wo ist jetzt da bitte die Gemeinsamkeit?

Die Definition einer root Partition (root=...) und des darin liegenden Dateisystem (rootfstype=...) oder dessen automatische Erkennung sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue May 20, 2014 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Und nach 25.769 gefühlten Neuinstalllationen, sollte ich das doch drauf haben.

 

Und ich könnte wetten, allenfalls eine einzige Neuinstallation davon wäre wirklich erforderlich gewesen. Die restlichen 25.768 hättest Du Dir mit gezielteren Fragestellungen und etwas Dokulesen vermutlich ersparen können.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Naja...Man kann ihm da keinen Vorwurf machen...

Er hat es wie die meisten verWindowsten gehandhabt: 

"Was steht da? Kaputt..!? Wie, funktioniert nicht? Will die Kiste mich trollen???" 

Da muss man wohl Reinstallieren.  :Rolling Eyes:  SCNR...  :Laughing: 

Aber ernsthaft: Bei einer Installation muss man sich selbst mehrfach überprüfen und auf alles achten. Erst recht wenn es eine Installation ist, die langfristig die passende Lösung darstellen soll und erstmalig, ohne vorhandenes Grund Know-How  durchgeführt wird...

----------

## l3u

Ich hab jetzt in knapp 10 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal auf einem Computer Gentoo mehr als ein einziges Mal installiert … weil was soll das ändern? Bzw. welchen Vorteil soll das bringen?

Außer einem Wechsel von multilib auf no-multilib oder einem Wechsel zum BSD-Kernel oder sonstigen gravierenden Systemänderungen fällt mir jetzt auf Anhieb auch kein Grund ein, warum man Gentoo neu installieren müsste. Zumindest denke ich, dass man das dann muss. Gemacht habe ich es noch nicht. Aber egal.

@scurrel: Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dir einen Weblog zuzulegen? Oder sowas wie das hier zumindest im Diskussionsforum zu posten? Und – nicht böse gemeint – bist du dir sicher, dass Gentoo tatsächlich die richtige Distribution für dich ist?

----------

## musv

Ganz so ist es nicht.

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal parallel mit Arch Linux angefangen, was ich auf Arbeit verwende und mittlerweile noch auf dem Notebook meines Vaters und auf meinem Nas installiert hab. Halt überall da, wo stundenlanges Compilieren fehl am Platz wäre. 

Die erste Arch-Installation war nach knapp 2 Jahren so kaputt und zerschrottet, dass ich das Teil nicht mehr reparieren konnte: Bootloader zerschossen, Konsole ging nicht - nur Booten direkt ins X. Die Neuinstallation war dann sowas wie eine Wiedergeburt. Allerdings gab's in der Zeit bei Arch auch einige schwerwiegende Systemänderungen, bei denen ich vermutlich nicht alles richtig gemacht hab, z.B. Wechseln von /bin, /usr/sbin, /sbin nach /usr/bin, Übergang auf Systemd, Wechsel von Grub zu syslinux uvm.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu Arch muss man aber auch sagen, dass ein Rolling Release eigentlich nur mit einer Quellcode Distribution möglich ist, Was machst du bei Arch, wenn du bei Gentoo ein revdep-rebuild oder preserved-rebuild machst? Dass muss irgendwie umgangen werden. Wer so etwas möchte, für den gibt es kaum eine Alternative zu Gentoo.

----------

## kurisu

Naja, bei Arch Linux wird das eben so gehandhabt, dass bei einem ABI-Wechsel auch gleich alle Reverse-Dependencies neu gebaut werden, bevor alles dann üblicherweise gleichzeitig in den Repos landet. Auf diese Weise funktioniert Rolling Release auch mit Binärpaketen. Nachdem Arch Linux aber ziemlich Bleeding Edge ist, kann es beim unbedarften Updaten durchaus dermaßen krachen, dass eine Neuinstallation in machen Fällen wohl die beste Wahl ist; außer natürlich, man hat ein aktuelles Systembackup. Aber eigentlich ging es hier ja um Gentoo. Ein kompromittiertes System ausgenommen, fällt mir da spontan kein Szenario ein, bei dem man um eine Neuinstallation nicht herumkäme bzw. das Reparieren nicht sinniger und effizienter wäre.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@scurrell: Was hältst du von einer geführten Installation? Sag einfach, was du gerade so machst und wir sagen dir, was wir davon halten. Oder warum du es besser nicht.

----------

## kurisu

Im Ernst? Nach der Vorgeschichte kann man sich kaum vorstellen, dass vonseiten scurrell nun auf einmal prägnant und zielstrebig formulierte Fragen kommen werden. Wie es mir scheint hat scurrell bei nicht Wenigen hier einen nicht ganz so guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Wie gendjaral schon sagte, ist das, was hier zum Bestem gegeben worden ist auf eine Weise zwar irgendwie lustig, mit Abstand betrachtet hingegen auch traurig. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch. Es wäre schön.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Ich denke das Gentoo die falsche Distri für Linuxeinsteiger ist. Gentoo perfekt zu installieren und zu konfigurieren ist ein langer Weg, der viel Interesse, Wissen und Leidenschaft für Linux voraussetzt. Ich habe lange vor dem Einsatz von Gentoo mit Linux gearbeitet und bin zigmal an Gentoo gescheitert.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der Weg so:

Suse, Ubuntu (lange Jahre), Debian und zum Schluss dann Sabayon um mich mit Portage anzufreunden. Erst dann war ich bereit um Gentoo erfolgreich zu installieren. Jetzt erfreue ich mich jeden Tag an inzwischen 6 Gentoo Maschinen. 

Fazit: Gentoo ist Blödsinn für einen Anfänger. Fange mit Ubuntu an, wenn du das Gefühl hast du beherrschst alle Probleme mit dieser Distri, arbeitest du dich zur nächsten hoch und so weiter. Und bei so viel Chaos im Kopf wirds sowieso nix. Gentoo ist eine Distri die deinem Wissenstand entsprechen sollte und keine Distri um anzugeben.

----------

## musv

 *Turtlecrabman wrote:*   

> Ich denke das Gentoo die falsche Distri für Linuxeinsteiger ist. 

 

Genau das Gegenteil behaupte ich. Mit den nachfolgenden Sätzen hast du wieder Recht. 

Mein erstes eigenes installiertes Linux war ein Suse 8.0 mit KDE 3.0 beta auf einem Pentium II - 400. Das war 2002. Das KDE damals war instabil, langsam und hässlich. Ich hatte Suse als Dualboot-Installation. In 3 Monaten hab ich's vielleicht 3 oder 4 mal gebootet, um zu probieren, bekam aber immer schnell die Krätze. Alles war undurchsichtig. Und überall nur yast.

Dann zeigte mir jemand Gentoo mit WindowMaker als Fenstermanager. Es war damals spannend für mich, wenn man ohne jegliche Ahnung ein ganzes Betriebssystem rein aus dem Quelltext compiliert (Stage 1). Das hat damals mehr als eine Woche gedauert. Allein der gcc brauchte 5 Stunden und das OpenOffice 3 Tage. Da ich keinen Zweitrechner hatte, musste ich mir die Anleitung ausdrucken. 

Die Probleme waren eher Herausforderungen. Es machte Spaß z.B. zu lernen, was eine Toolchain ist, welche Komponente für welche Funktion verantwortlich ist. Ohne Gentoo wäre ich vermutlich bei Windows geblieben. 

Von daher mein Fazit:

Gentoo ist exakt die richtige Distribution für Linuxeinsteiger, die

sehr viel Zeit haben

was lernen wollen

Entdeckerdrang haben

Installationsprobleme als Herausforderung und nicht als Nervfaktor betrachten.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist exakt die richtige Distribution für Linuxeinsteiger, die
> 
> sehr viel Zeit haben
> 
> was lernen wollen
> ...

 

Elementare PC-Kenntnisse solltest du trotzdem noch mit auf diese Liste nehmen.

Denn wenn einer den Unterschied zwischen einer Partition und einem Dateisystem nicht erkennt sind diese Kenntnisse wohl nicht wirklich vorhanden.

----------

## scurrell

Mein großes Problem ist, ich hatte ja schon mal ein funktionierendes System.

Auch wenn es sich lächerlich anhört: Selbst langjährige Linuxuser fragen mich heute um Rat.

Gut, ich will ehrlich sein. Ich kenne exakt 2 Leute, die es geschafft haben, ein Linux zu installieren ( einer hat ubuntu, einer hat knoppix )

Und ich hab mit meinen vergeigten Installationen mehr gelernt, als die.

Der Rest, den ich kenne, kann doch noch nicht mal einen Windows-Rechner korrekt hoch- und runterfahren.

Und noch eine Änderung. Vom Neffen meiner Nachbarin hab ich einen Lizenzschlüssel für win8.1 erhalten.

Guckt mal, ihr habt alle euer Leben. Geht an die Uni, habt eure Arbeit.

Ich bin Rentner. gentoo brauch ich nicht zum angeben. gentoo brauch ich für mich, um den Kopf fitzuhalten.

Und auch wenn sich das lächerlich anhört: Ich hab doch nichts gefunden, was mich wirklich herausfordert.

@Klaus Meier: Auf dein Angebot komme ich vielleicht später nochmal zurück.

Während der ganzen Installationen, hab ich doch nur sinnlos irgendwelche Anweisungen, in die Konsole kopiert.

Im moment beschäftige ich mich mit einigen Grundlagen:

```
 grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtabgrep -v 
```

Was macht dieser Befehl eigentlich ? ( Und es gibt noch eine Kombination mit grep/ls )

Warum brauch ich einen Sysmlink ( aka Verknüpfung ) ? Warum kann ich nicht die originaldatei verwenden ?

Und wieso schaltet die Konsole, nach dem booten des Kernels auf MAXIMUM Resolution um ?

grub kann ja nix dafür. grub bootet ja korrekt mit 1024x768.

Dann kommt uevents -> waiting for configuring. und zack.

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Wie es mir scheint hat scurrell bei nicht Wenigen hier einen nicht ganz so guten Eindruck hinterlassen..

 

Allen kann man es sowieso nie recht machen. Die gehen meinen posts doch sowieso aus dem Weg. 

Und dem einen oder oder anderen ist doch möglicherweise ein Lächeln über die Lippen gehuscht.

------------------------------------------

OT: beim stöbern im Forum, bin ich darüber gestolpert.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-4xmf3mdw[/video]

Das beschreibt meine Situation schon auch sehr gut.

Teile meines Spickzettels stammen aus diesem Threat. Da hab ich auch das Video her.Last edited by scurrell on Thu May 22, 2014 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Im moment beschäftige ich mich mit einigen Grundlagen:
> 
> ```
>  grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtabgrep -v 
> ```
> ...

 

Da hast du was falsch abgeschrieben. Korrekt wäre:

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

Was macht der Befehl:

```

/-v

       -v, --invert-match

              Invertiert  das  Suchmuster,  so  dass  alle  Zeilen ausgewählt

              werden,  die  nicht  auf  MUSTER  passen.  (-v  wird  von  POSIX

              gefordert.)

```

Der Befehl gibt Dir alle Zeilen aus, in denen nicht "rootfs" vorkommt. 

```
> /etc/mtab
```

Das Ergebnis von grep -v wird aber nicht auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben sondern in die Datei /etc/mtab geschrieben. (Ausgabeumleitung)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtab

```
This file lists all currently mounted filesystems along with their initialization options. mtab has a lot in common with fstab, the main distinction being that the latter lists all available filesystems whereas the former lists only currently mounted ones.
```

----------

## scurrell

Bitte.

Nicht verwirren.

Wieso landet die Konsole (geschätzt) auf 2048 x irgendwas ? Kann ja nichst mehr lesen.

Und an Genkenel liegt es nicht.

Das muß irgendwas danach sein.

----------

## musv

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter bei Deinem Problem mit der Konsoleauflösung.

KMS Arch-Wiki

Ansonsten hast du noch als Erklärung: Wikipedia: VBE

Aber ohne grub.cfg, Kernel-Config und evtl. Fehlermeldungen wird's schwer, da was zu orakeln.

----------

## uhai

Ich war wieder eine Weile mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt und habe die "Scurrel-Threads" jetzt erst entdeckt. Ihr kennt mich ja alle als Chaoten, der die selbstverursachten Gentoo-Probleme dann hier im Forum ablädt - und der hier immer freundliche, geduldige Hilfe gefunden hat. Mein Beitrag im Forum sind eher Probleme, die andere dann mit der Forumssuche finden können und die Lösungen hoffentlich dann übernehmen können.

An dieser Stelle auch wieder meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an alle, die hier unermüdlich auf Dokuseiten, Man-pages etc hinweisen und mir mit Rat und Tat geholfen haben bzw. helfen.

Die meisten Helfer hier füttern das Forum in ihrer Freizeit. Ich denke, es ist nur fair, wenn man den Helfern versucht alle Informationen zum Problem zu liefern und klare Fragen stellt. So kann der Zeitaufwand für die Hilfe auch klein gehalten werden. Genauso, wie eine klare Antwort dem Ratlosen besser hilft als Experten-Kauderwelsch. Will ich mehr Hintergrundwissen als eine Tip-/Klick-Anleitung frage ich einfach nochmal nach... Schließlich haben die meisten hier - wie ich - noch ein "reales" Leben.

Das Handbuch ist auf deutsch sicher nicht unbedingt der aktuellste Bestseller. Aber besser wird das nur, wenn jemand seine Freizeit opfert und etwas dafür tut. Ich bin von Windows XP damals zu Suse 9.0 (mit Linux-Paten) und habe mich dann entschlossen zu Gentoo zu wechseln. Suse war einfach, aber ich habe die Hintergründe des Systems nie erfasst. Zu Windows-ähnlich. Als ich hier begann hatte Gentoo DIE Linux-Dokumentation. Viele Dinge in Suse konnte ich mit Gentoo-Dokus richten. Daher habe ich gewechselt. Inzwischen sind die Suchtreffer eher bei Arch oder Ubuntu... Je schmaler die Basis hier wird, desto mehr kommen wir ins "Hintertreffen". Bei Gentoo habe ich mit dem Forum hier schließlich sehr viel gelernt. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich 3 Gentoo-Installationen am laufen und zwei Ubuntus.

Vernichtende Kritik (an Handbuch oder Kollegen hier im Forum) hilft hier niemanden. Scurrel sollte sich um klare Fragen, Fehlermeldungen und Hintergrundinfos bemühen, und wir im Forum um verständliche Antworten. Als engagierter Rentner könnte Scurrel uns hier später dann auch ein große Hilfe sein - bei der Aktualisierung des Handbuchs, mit Antworten auf Fragen etc...

Also lasst uns einen anständigen Umgangston pflegen, wir diskutieren um die Sache, niemals um die Personen. Und lasst uns Probleme lösen - unsere und fremde. Jeder Neuzugang ist doch willkommen, oder? Und alle haben wir anfangs mit Problemen gekämpft und hier Unterstützung gefunden.

Klare Fragen - was will ich, was passiert dabei, wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?

Informationen - die Log.files sind unter /var/log, meist reichen die letzten Zeilen mit der Fehlermeldung... und ein emerge --info, das das System beschreibt.

Auf so einen Posting wird man hier immer eine hilfreiche Antwort bekommen - oder etwa nicht?

uhai

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe den Thread jetzt nur mal kurz überflogen, deswegen sorry, falls das schon beantwortet wurde.

Wo/bzw. wann kommt die Fehlermeldung das /dev/sdc5 kein gültiges root-device ist ? (Konsole der Installationscd oder beim starten des neuen Kernels von der Festplatte ?)

Allgemein kann ich nur sagen das es nix einfacheres als eine Gentoo installation gibt:

z.B. sysresccd booten

mkdir /dst

Festplatte mit cfdisk partitionieren und mit gewünschtem Dateisystem formatieren (cfdisk /dev/sdX, mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXy)

mount /dev/sdXy /dst

cd /dst

wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64-hardened/stage3-amd64-hardened-20140522.tar.bz2

tar -xf stage3-amd64-hardened-20140522.tar.bz2

wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

tar -xf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /dst/usr

mount -t proc none /dst/proc

mount -t sysfs none /dst/sys

mount -t devtmpfs none /dst/dev

chroot /dst /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

passwd root

emerge grub metalog vixie-cron gentoo-sources -av

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig (Kernel an das eigene System anpassen)

make -jX (X=Anzahl der Cpus/Cpu-Kerne)

make install modules_install firmware_install

nano /etc/fstab (Fstab an die vorhandenen Partitionen anpassen)

grub2-install --no-floppy /dev/sdX (Sucht sich das Bootdevice automatisch raus)

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub(2)/grub.cfg

exit

reboot

Dann hast du ein funktionierendes System, welches du noch einrichten musst (Netzwerk, /etc/portage/make.conf, /etc/env.d, etc. pp.), aber damit es erstmal einfach nur von Festplatte startet reicht das (Falls ich doch etwas vergessen haben sollte korrigiert mich bitte, habe das zu größten Teil aus dem Kopf geschrieben).

----------

## scurrell

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> fstab kontrollieren

 

Tippfehler bereinigt. Jetzt geht es wieder.

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> z.B. sysresccd booten

 

Die ist leider x86. Habe PentiumD-x64-gentooAMD64.

----------

## kurisu

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   z.B. sysresccd booten 
> 
> Die ist leider x86. Habe PentiumD-x64-gentooAMD64.
> ...

 

Falsch. SystemRescueCD enthält sowohl x86 als auch amd64 Kernel.

----------

## Josef.95

Man könnte auch einfach das gute Gentoo Handbook nutzen.

/edit:

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Selbst wenn man dies beherzigt, ist man sehr schnell frustiert, da die Handbücher unbrauchbar sind.
> 
> Selbst wenn man die geniale Idee hat, sich mit den englischen Handbüchern zu beschäftigen, stellt man das selbe fest.

  Ahrg sorry, den hatte ich überlesen..  :Wink: 

----------

## scurrell

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64-hardened/stage3-amd64-hardened-20140522.tar.bz2

 

Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Beutze noch den stabilen Zweig.

----------

## musv

Warum die Hardened Sourcen?

----------

## cryptosteve

Gibt keinen sinnvollen Grund ...

----------

## l3u

Nicht in diesem Fall.

----------

## kurisu

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Bitte.
> 
> Nicht verwirren.
> 
> Das muß irgendwas danach sein.

 

Dies gegeben, dürfte alles weitere, Hardened hin oder her, in der Tat für Verwirrung stiften. Sollte User scurrell sich jedoch nach wie vor nicht befähigt sehen, eine Installation entsprechend dem achso unbrauchbaren Handbuch durchzuführen und in dieser Weise kontinuierlich als ignorant erweisen, so bin wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich hier raus. Schließlich ist Substanzielles bereits repetitiv gesagt.

----------

## scurrell

Das liegt nicht am Handbuch. Sowiet ich dahinter gekommen bin, ist es wahrscheinlich der nvidia/nouveau-Treiber vom Kernel.

Das en-Handbuch ist schon ok. Doch englisch hab ich mal vor 30 Jahren in der Schule gelernt.

Mit leo oder bablefish bin ich ja zumindest schon mal auf einer root-Konsole.

Im englischen Forum bin ich nicht aktiv.

---------------------------

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-989750.html

So sieht's doch aus. Und wenn ich nicht gar nicht mehr weiter weiß, was ich falsch gemacht habe....

Dann fang ich lieber nochmal ganz von vorne an. Deswegen die vielen Neuinstallationen.

---------------------------

CoS24: Ich probier die mal. Vielleicht komm ich damit besser klar. enp1s0 ist zwar vorhanden, doch kein ping oder emerge möglich.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Warum die Hardened Sourcen?

 

---------------------------

Sabayon hat portage depecated. Jetzt mit neuem Updater.

----------

## kurisu

Bis auf udev und Grub2 ist das deutsche Handbuch doch in Ordnung.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CoS24: Ich probier die mal. Vielleicht komm ich damit besser klar. enp1s0 ist zwar vorhanden, doch kein ping oder emerge möglich.
> 
>  *musv wrote:*   Warum die Hardened Sourcen? 
> ...

 

Willst du es jetzt im Ernst mit Hardened versuchen? Wieso das? Wähnst du die Probleme damit gelöst?

----------

## scurrell

Ach mann, Jungs. Ich hab doch kleine Ahnung davon. 

Wenn das Netzwerk zur Verfügung steht und der nouveau-treiber bei 1024 bleibt (wie in Grub konfiguriert), kann ich euch ja vielleicht eine positive Rückmeldung zur Verfügung stellen.

----------

## l3u

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals fragen, ob Gentoo wirklich die richtige Distribution ist. Nicht böse gemeint. Aber vielleicht fährst du mit irgend etwas anderem (für den Einstieg) erstmal besser.

----------

## scurrell

Quote: ( by mind ) :

Eine gentoo-insttalation ist das beste was dir je paasieren konnte. Wenn du dich dann dahinterklemmst .....

Insbesondere dann, wenn du keine Ahnung von Linux hast.

-------------

root booting geht. Nur die effekte ... (

Bei Mediamarkt gibt es i.d.R nur nouveau-Produkte. Kann ja nochmal gucken.

Wäre Radion besser ?

----------

## Jean-Paul

@scurrell, ich blicke ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, was jetzt bei dir funktioniert oder nicht. Auch nicht was du schon installiert hast und was nicht. Aber ich befürchte, du hast über ein nicht korrekt laufendes Grundsystem - das du nach der Installation haben solltest, wenn du nach Handbuch vorgegangen bist - ein Grafiksystem drübergebügelt hast.

Solange ein Grundsystem nicht sauber läuft hat da keine Grafik etwas zu suchen.

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass dein Netzwerk nicht funktioniert. Aber eine Fehlermeldung oder eine Datei hast du bisher nicht gepostet.

Wie soll dir jemand helfen ?

Also meine Glaskugel ist derzeit stark zerkratzt und in Reparatur.

Wenn du ein Gentoo hast in das du booten kannst, dann poste mal die Ausgabe von  *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/conf.d/net

  und die Ausgabe von  *Quote:*   

> ls -la /sys/class/net

 

Das gibst du so in ein Terminal ein und kopierst die Ausgabe hier ins Forum.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wird es nicht langweilig, scurrell?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das wird zu Lebzeiten keine echte Freundschaft mehr. Gentoo ohne Vorkenntnis zu installieren ist wirklich ein hartes Brot und ohne Handlungsdruck geht da jedem früher oder später die Puste aus. 

Daher empfehle ich ERNSTHAFT den Weg über eine andere Distribution. Erstmal mit Linux und die Eigenarten klarkommen, dann vielleicht eine weitere Distri wählen, die etwas mehr Eigeninitiative erfordert und dann schlußendlich nochmal einen Versuch mit Gentoo unternehmen. 

So wie jetzt wird das nichts, geführte Installation hin oder her.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  Gentoo ohne Vorkenntnis zu installieren ist wirklich ein hartes Brot und ohne Handlungsdruck geht da jedem früher oder später die Puste aus. 

 

Wenn man wirklich Interesse an Gentoo hat, zieht man es auch durch. Meine erste Linux Installation war im übrigen auch Gentoo. Ich bin damals durch einen Freund auf Gentoo gestoßen. Bereut habe ich es nie.....auch wenn es Anfangs sehr frustrierend war. Es ist trotzdem nie langweilig oder uninteressant geworden....Im Gegenteil: Mit jedem Problem stieg der Willen Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen.

In seinem Fall gehe ich allerdings von anderen Vorraussetzungen aus. Ich denke, dass er genau weiß was er tut und sich lediglich aus Hobby, warum auch immer, anstellt...

Den Begriff Forentroll habe ich nun bewusst nicht erwähnt.

PS: Sollte ich falsch liegen,   >-))))°> S O R R Y !!    :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Gentoo ohne Vorkenntnis zu installieren ist wirklich ein hartes Brot und ohne Handlungsdruck geht da jedem früher oder später die Puste aus.

  Vermutlich war "Gentoo ohne Vorkenntnis zu installieren ist wirklich ein hartes Brot und ohne Handbuch lesen geht da jedem früher oder später die Puste aus."

gemeint ;)

Nee im ernst, ich hab auch einst als Linux-Neuling mit Gentoo angefangen - und dank der guten Dokumentation dann auch nach einigen Tagen (mit einigen Fehlschlägen) ein zufriedenstellendes Systen hinbekommen.

Zugegeben, gentoo ist anders - und das ist auch gut so :)

----------

## OCmylife

Du hattest geschrieben, dass Du es nicht schaffst dein Netzwerk ans Laufen zu bekommen? Wie wäre es, wenn Du es einfach über dhcpcd löst?

Als root:

dhcpcd enp1s0

Danach Google anpingen(lediglich zur Überprüfung)

ping www.google.de

Und fertig  :Wink: 

Und mit der Installationsanleitung funktioniert es garantiert:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=1

Wenn es beim Kernel scheitert: 

->genkernel nutzen(genkernel --menuconfig all)

Wenn es beim Bootloader scheitert

->grub2 ist ganz ganz easy

```
grub2-install /dev/sdx

```

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Solltest Du nachher Probleme bei startx bekommen:

Lese Dir den Output sehr genau durch. Sehr wahrscheinlich liegt es an der fehlenden xorg.conf, die spezifiziert welcher Grafiktreiber genutzt werden soll. Oder das gewisse Programme fehlen(xterm, xinit, xclock, twm).

Sowieso. Das A und O bei Gentoo sind die Log-dateien(/var/log ist dein Freund). Sie sagen dir aufs Genauste was gerade nicht funktioniert. Man muss Sie nur lesen. Solltest Du dann aber immer noch auf dem Schlauch stehen, google die Fehlermeldung die für den Error beim Kompilieren oder beim Starten des Programms gesorgt hat. Und wenn Du dann noch nicht weiter weist(und erst dann) gehst Du ins Forum und postest den genauen Output der Fehlermeldung.

Aber wie hier schon mehrmals gesagt wurde. Lerne mit einer anderen Distribution die Grundlagen. Archlinux bietet sich da sehr an. Du gewöhnst Dich an die Kommandozeile und lernst alle Grundlagen die Du brauchst, um einen einfacheren Einstieg in Gentoo zu haben. 

Ich habe bis 2010 auch immer nur gelegentlich mal Ubuntu oder Opensuse benutzt, bis ich komplett zu Linux gewechselt bin. Da mir Ubuntu aber zu überladen war, und ich mein System von Grund auf nach meinen Wünschen aufsetzen wollte, bin ich zu Arch gewechselt. Und nach einem Jahr ging es mir auf den Geist, das bei diversen Programmen immer Abhängigkeiten installiert wurden, die ich gar nicht wollte. Sicher kann man das Ganze auch bei Arch über ./configure lösen, aber bei mehreren Paketen wird es umständlich. Und dann bin ich zu Gentoo gewechselt. Dann hast Du Know-how über die Basics wie "nano, cp, mv, mkdir, wie man ein Netzwerk einrichtet, du kennst dich dann im /etc Ordner aus, weißt wie man Partitionen formatiert und mountet, wie man den Bootmanager installiert und einrichtet, wie man eine grafische Oberfläche installiert, startet usw usf.

-> Das ist elementares Grundwissen, das Du meiner Meinung nach für Gentoo benötigst und das kann man als langjähriger Windows-user auch gar nicht wissen

----------

## scurrell

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als root:
> 
> dhcpcd enp1s0
> ...

 

Vielleicht liegt ja da der Fehler. Hatte immer dhcpcd enp1s0 up benutzt.

ping google -> unknown host

ping gentoo -> unknown host

Und bitte keine Fische mehr. Bin so satt...

Melde mich im August noch mal. Werde erstmal die verschiedenen stable/~x68/hardened und was ich sonst noch so finde antesten.

Eine stabile Grundlage, also wenn ich weiß, das es richtig installiert wurde, bringt mir mehr.

Ich mein: IHR seid doch gentoo. Ihr macht das und ihr kennt die Leute, die das machen.

Und wenn ich meinen genkernel, z.b. an X anpasse, den nouveau-Treiber dazugebe, ..... muß der unbedingt auf MAXIMUM umschalten ?

Kann der nicht bei 1024 x 768 bleiben, wie bei der stage3

Irgendwie muß man doch die Installation für /profile/desktop vorbereiten.

-------------------------------------

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du ein Gentoo hast in das du booten kannst, dann poste mal die Ausgabe von  *Quote:*   cat /etc/conf.d/net  und die Ausgabe von  *Quote:*   ls -la /sys/class/net 
> 
> Das gibst du so in ein Terminal ein und kopierst die Ausgabe hier ins Forum.

 

Bin eigentlich noch im gentoo-Urlaub, um das sacken zu lassen. Merk ich mir.Last edited by scurrell on Fri May 30, 2014 8:19 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das musst du dir nicht merken.

Ich hatte es eigentlich aufgeschrieben damit du die Ausgabe hier postest.

----------

## scurrell

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Werde erstmal die verschiedenen stable/~x68/hardened und was ich sonst noch so finde antesten.
> 
> 

 

Auch mit duckeln, finde ich nicht heraus, worin die Unterschiede liegen. Warum gibt gibt es so viele stage3 ?

Gut, ~x86 hab ich verstanden. Das ist der instabile Zweig.Last edited by scurrell on Fri May 30, 2014 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was meinst du mit so viele stage3? Zum einen gibt es die für jede unterstützte Hardware. Und dann gibt es regelmäßig eine neue. Die werden aktualisiert.Man sollte zur Installation keine verwenden, die älter als ein halbes Jahr ist.

----------

## scurrell

Es gibt keinen Zweig für Intel64 sources.

Jetzt hab ich die Wahl zwischen AMD64 oder hardenend, oder IA64 ( aber ich glaub, das ist völlig falsch )Last edited by scurrell on Fri May 30, 2014 8:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt kein Intel64. Alles mit 64 ist AMD64. Der 64-bit Befehlssatz stammt von AMD und wurde von Intel übernommen. Und Hardened brauchst du aktuell nicht.

----------

## scurrell

Jetzt bin ich ja völlig durcheinander. gentoo Rechner neu aufbauen 

Kann ein AMD den Intel compiler benutzen ? z.B. für VirtualDub

----------

## musv

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Es gibt keinen Zweig für Intel64 sources.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich die Wahl zwischen AMD64 oder hardenend, oder IA64

 

AMD64 ist das, was du willst. 

Hardened hat nichts mit der Architektur zu tun. Hardened bedeutet, dass Dein System besonderen Sicherheitsrichtlinien entsprechen muss. Das brauchst du nicht. 

Und IA64: Wikipedia. Ich glaub nicht, dass du so einen Rechner hast.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> ( aber ich glaub, das ist völlig falsch )

 

Diese Aussage war hingegen korrekt. 

Ich glaub, Dein größtes Problem ist wohl, dass du die Grundbegriffe nicht weißt. Die sind meist relativ leicht sogar bei Wikipedia beschrieben.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 *musv wrote:*   

> Warum die Hardened Sourcen?

 

Habe wohl ausversehen den falschen Link gepostet  :Smile:  Sollte natürlich http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-20140529.tar.bz2 heißen (Ok, ist jetzt ein aktuellerer Link, wahrscheinlich hab ichs verwechselt weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt selbst am probieren war ob Hardened etwas für mich ist, hat sich aber als klares nein herausgestellt.)

----------

## scurrell

Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme, eure Hilfe und für eure Geduld.

Ist zwar nur ein calculate geworden, doch hoffentlich ein echtes gentoo.

```
emerge -unvDN @world

calculating dependencies / \ / \

[32;01mLocal copy of remote index is up-to-date and will be used.[39;49;00m

[32mThese are the packages that would be merged, in order:[39;49;00m

Calculating dependencies  . .... . ... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

rox startet nicht. Habe nur einen tanzenden Cursor. Dann ende. Any clues ?

----------

